# For those with two male dogs..



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

How do they get along? Are they affectionate towards each other or do they just play and wrestle etc.. I've never had 2 dogs before so I don't even know if they are affection to each other at all, no matter the ***. 

I have to decide on a puppy today, a girl or a boy. We already have a male cockapoo 

Please help me, I am not a good decision maker and this is making me crazy! ;-)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jaclyn, I haven't got males dogs, all girls .... but I do have experience of 2 male dogs living together a few times with my parents, asthey have owned 2 lots of male dogs of differing breeds. They all got on well, there was a top dog at times, but I have also seen this with girls. In all honesty each dog or puppy is different regardless of ***, breed etc ... just pick two dogs you like the character of .. and make sure you are in charge and it should be fine .. 

This may help with the dog or bitch question : 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/24/which-puppy-should-i-choose/


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We had Bayley (male) first and then had Holly (female) when he was 5 months old and they got on from day 1. They love to play and wrestle together and then they also have their snuggly times together, sharing the same bed etc. This is our first time of owning 2 dogs and it has been perfect and we have never regretted it even though i was so scared the day we collected Holly in case we had made the wrong decision. I have heard different views of owning the same *** dogs some bad some good so cannot help you there, all i can give you is our experience of owning different ***, different age and from different breeder dogs. How old is your male dog?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ditto the above , although deliberately got a girl second time around as I didn't want there to be any issues, that's not to say with hind sight that there would have been, good luck xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We chose a girl the 2nd time so there would be no alpha dog issues, but I agree it really depends on the personality of each puppy!! Sami and Carley are doing good together ... some rough playing and she is very small, but it gets better each day, she can hold her own well, and when he is overly rough, I usually put her in her crate for a nap and break from him. This works fine. Let your heart be your guide, you know your poo and just observe closely for a match for him . . you will pick the perfect one I'm sure!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I got a girl second time round as well, just incase there was a case of I'm the king of the castle with fighting and leg-cocking. As it happens Bonnie is queen of the castle!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have 2 males, a year apart, the older one, Rascal, is top dog and puts Scamp in his place when he needs to.
Rascal was just over a year old when we got Scamp. He was really gentle and lovely with him. Scamp followed Rascal and learnt a lot from him.
Now Scamp is actually bigger but they are still good friends, they play, sleep, and go out together.
We have had the odd argument, usually over a toy or a chew, and Rascal will bark and run at Scamp as if to say enough, back off !
Before these 2 we had 2 males, a heinz 57 rescue dog and a cocker spaniel, they also got on well.
It does depend on the character of the dog also and we made sure that Rascal has kept his dominant position, he gets fed first etc.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks you guys for the replies. We decided to go with a girl, which was hard because we had to give up the most BEAUTIFUL merle!!! With blue eyes!!! Aaaaahhh... oh well. Now we will have a chocolate girl, but not sure if it'll be the one who is available right now, or one from the next litter. I want to make sure she has a full, wavy coat and right now at 3 weeks it's hard to tell.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You can't go wrong with a delicious choccy girl!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

totally agree tessybear


----------

